# Technik von Google Earth, Map24 usw.,



## Panzergrenadier (1. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich schreibe demnächst meine Diplomarbeit und suche im Moment Informationen darüber. Es geht darum die Technik zu analysieren, die bei z.B. bei google Earth und Map24 zum Einsatz kommte, indem über javascript oder javaaplett, während der Sitzung etwas nachgeladen wird, ohne daß der User die Seite neu lädt, also eigentlich ein dynamisches Nachladen oder Laden. Wenn jemand von euch weiß wo ich Informationen darüber finde oder einer selber Ahnung davon hat wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er mir ein Link dazu geben könnte, auch ein Buch wo was darüber drinsteht wäre hilfreich.

Gruß Panzergrenadier

(Falls das jetzt nicht hier reingehört bitte ic die Moderatoren das Thema in den dafür bestimmten Bereich zu scheiben)


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2005)

Für sowas kannst du jede Technik benutzen, die auf dem Client ausgeführt wird und damit selbst Anfragen starten kann. Das kann JavaScript sein (eher unüblich), oder Flash, oder ein Java Applet, oder Shockwave, oder sonstwas so lange der Browser über ein Plugin das Ganze erkennen und ausführen kann, um es als Bestandteil der Webseite darzustellen.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2005)

Übrigens verwechselst du gerade Google Earth mit Google Maps


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Sep 2005)

google mal nach AJAX

=> der nächste Hype, allerdings halten sich noch alle ziemlich bedeckt was die dazu nötigen Cross-Browser-Javascript Bibliotheken betrifft


----------



## Mag1c (1. Sep 2005)

Hi PG,

also bei Java-Applets hast du ein Java-Programm im Browser laufen. Und da kannst du soviel nachladen, wie du willst und wann du willst. Da steckt keine besondere Technik dahinter. Ist eben ein Java-Programm.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Panzergrenadier (2. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten, die haben mir weiter geholfen.


----------

